

Why Python? - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/code-review/why-python/

======
mathattack
It does seem to be infiltrating financial services as the video suggests. I
think it is earning it's niche precisely because it's easier for smart non-CS
people to pick up than other languages. There isn't an overhead of learning
too many libraries, you don't need to sweat pointers, and don't have to wrap
your mind around recursion.

------
VeejayRampay
Golang will ultimately fill the Python niche. It has the very same boring yet
efficient vibe about it, and more. And it's more recent and backed by an
Internet giant, and compiles to native code, and supports concurrency out of
the box, etc.

